# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Se di ne se me lejohet te bej nje vrejetje ketu..

## davidd

cfare po ndodh me rregullat e forumit? si ka mundesi qe nje person te perdor 10 apo me shime nick names? 
personi/nat me poshte eshte i njeti person dhe ka me shume se 10 nick mames dhe me e keqja eshte kur une i permend keto nick names stafi i forumit me fshin dhe postimin .

liku............

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...141835&page=39



```

Postuar më parë nga davidd  
cfare mendimi keni per kata dhe shume nikname te tjere, eshte i njejti person, eshte nje femer ketu ne londer 
 thirsty 
Etna Etna 
evis88 
toni54
Busy Girl
Beni94
Mon.Alisa
B@Ne 


```

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...141835&page=38

edhe dikujt tjeter i ka ren ne sy nje gje e till,.....linku posht....
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=141802

----------

